# this morning



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

as it says.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Terry, I dont know how much control you have in your camera. However in the pics if you stop down your aperature a bit on these images making the camera compensate by taking a longer exposure it would calm the sea( nice dreamy look)! and give you way better reflection of the water and colors of the sky and sun.... Good images>>>>>


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks i'll try and see if i can get mine to do that but the wind was blowing at 30 knots and almost lapping over the pier at the end and fools us we tried to fish in that stuff. heheh


i just posted it for the colors of the sun popping up.


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

*Dances With Fish Question*



Dances With Fish said:


> Terry, I dont know how much control you have in your camera. However in the pics if you stop down your aperature a bit on these images making the camera compensate by taking a longer exposure it would calm the sea( nice dreamy look)! and give you way better reflection of the water and colors of the sky and sun.... Good images>>>>>


Dances, when you say "stop down your aperature", do you mean increase your F (i.e. from 4 to 8), or do you mean decrease your F? I just bought a Nikon D3000, and am trying to learn as much as I can by cruising this board. Thanks!!


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Terry,

If I could sketch as beautifully as you, I wouldn't even try to take pictures.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

aw shucks, ya peeked at my ink web site, heheh
thanks for the complements, but there are some things one just cant draw..


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

I've done more than just peek Terry. I've been admiring your work since the first time I ran across you on the fishing websites.

Sketching, drawing, painting, etc...all the things I wish I could do, but realize that I just don't have the gift of being a "visual" person.

By the way, I wasn't slighting your photography in the least. Nice shots. tcdave


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

DonnyMonty,
What he is saying is to close the aperture to say f/16 - f/22. That will reduce the amount of light coming in a lot. To compensate and still make the exposure correct, the camera will reduce the shutter speed accordingly. You'll need a tripod and a remote shutter cord to trip the shutter.

Stargazer has been using the neutral density filters to dramatically reduce the light, thus requiring long exposures - like 3 minutes or longer.

So, to do that, I would put the camera on aperture control and set the f/stop as desired. Take a shot and look at it, make an adjustment and shoot again.

I tried some while on vacation during bright sunlight. Even with a neutral density filter I could only get my shutter speed down to 1/8th second so my stream wasn't very smooth.

I'd be willing to bet we will hear from Stargazer or Rusty Brown, or Arlon soon to give a little more insight to smooth water.
Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Terry, I like the second one. Just correct the horizon tilt and your good to go. Nice!

Right on target Mike. 
ND filters will help you get that smooth flow or calm seas look. If you are going to be doing Landscapes, you really need to invest in some good quality filters. Circular Pol., Netural Density filters and some Grad NDs. B&W and Hoya are some of the better ones. Then if you can swing it, Singh Ray are top shelf stuff, but your going to pay for them.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

guys, guys, first off let me clear up some stuff, first i carry a camera to photograph stuff to draw, to get pictures of fish the wife and i catch, normally thats it.

that morning it was cold and had a stiff wind blowing and the water was actually starting to lap over the Pine Gully pier.

i wanted a pic of the sun coming up with the water being beat up for a composition drawing i want to do , a two fold picture if you will , one for the color of the sun and one for the waves being blown around.

and yes i do have a problem somehow not being able to get and keep the dang camera level, actually thought about getting one of them level bulbs and gluing it on the camera, heheh

i never expected this much chatter about a badly taken picture, hahah
and *thanks for all of the advice* , the camera is a *Sony super steady shot, DSC-H5,* its a good camera and i like it.


----------

